# Outdoor ethics Please Read



## just a guy in utah (Jan 24, 2008)

I can’t believe this would ever happen. I thought all people who enjoy the outdoors to be good, kind, honest people. I was having a great time on Strawberry Saturday the19th of January (even though one of my snowmobiles would not start). Fishing was good. The weather could not have been any better. As the day was coming to an end, one of my friends took the time to take some of us back to our trucks on his snowmobile. He wasn’t worried about leaving his gas powered ice auger, fishing poles and ice shack on the lake because there had always seemed to be a universal, outdoorsman’s code of ethics.
Once he had us all back to our trucks we talked for a few minutes and then he went on his way back to retrieve his gear. When he got there, everything was gone. His gas powered ice auger, fishing poles and his ice shack. 
I could not believe that someone would take a fellow outdoorsman’s gear. We all work **** hard for what we have and to have someone come by and take over a $1000.00 worth of gear that does not belong to them is very sad.
The ice shack is very large and it is purple. It is the only one I have ever seen out ice fishing. 
I will think twice before I ever leave my stuff to go help someone.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Let us all hope that the ice is very thin under that ass hole's feet the first time he fires up that nice new auger he's got.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats bullshiz man! Sorry about your loss. I cant believe someone would have the balls to take all that stuff. Ill keep my eye out for a large purple shack!


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

thats the worst fishin report i have ever heard!!! -#&#*!- O|* i have never seen a purple tent, keep an eye out on ksl and craigslist!!!


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had this happen to me. I was fishing at Rockport from the shore a summer or to ago, and I had to go back to the car to get a bag of chips I had forgotten. I reeled in my line and set my pole next to my bag of gear and my cooler. When I got to my car a ranger pulled up and came over to ask for my license. After showing him my license and talking with him for about 10 minutes I went back down the hill to keep fishing only to discover all of my gear was gone. I was in a pretty secluded area near the rocky cliffs off the highway. I walked up and down the shore for a minute trying to spot the perp, but didnt see anything. I raced up the hill and looked for anyone that may have taken my things. I saw the ranger at the next pullout down the road talking with a guy who was putting his things away in his trunk. And there next to him was my little red Coleman cooler. I got in my car and raced down to them. The guy knew what was coming when he saw me flying into the pullout. He closed his trunk quickly and tried to leave, but I was already on his ars and letting the obscenities fly. When the ranger asked him to open his trunk the guy finally admitted to taking my things. JUSTICE!!! It was a very sweet feeling to see this piece of garbage get what he deserved. I thanked the ranger, had it not been for him delaying the guy I would have lost my stuff. I have had my fishing pole for 16 years, and it is the first pole I have ever owned. The other stuff can be replaced, but that cannot.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll be keepin an eye out for it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's horrible. :evil: 

They must have been scoping you guys and saw everyone leave. That really sucks!

I've been ripped off a few times and it's the worst. The world takes all kinds and they all fish.

I hope something great happens and your buddy magically gets his stuff back. I'm sure Karma has something in store for the perp.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have had gas cans and a generator taken out of the back of my truck on the bowhunt. :twisted: :twisted: I WILL be looking for a purple ice tent on the lake from now on. 

Is there anything "particular" about this tent, and gear besides the color?

Dang Arss Holes!!!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I hate piles like that, Sorry to hear about the gear being stolen :evil: I'll keep my eye out too!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That is so selfish. The person that stole the items is a miserable unhappy person, I feel sorry for them. Let's all keep an eye out and see if we can't see justice. Any more specific information on the items that were stolen?

/**|**\ -#&#*!- O|* O*--


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I cant believe so many of you cant believe someone would do this. There are so many As$holes out there you cant leave anything at all anywhere. And the argument "their sportsmen" does not mean $hit.... Just because some are descent individuals doesn't mean they all are.... not by a long shot..

i have learned through countless experiences that a large number of people only care for themselves and have no respect for others property... i know there are the exceptions... 

Sorry for your loss (friends loss) hope they turned it in to the officials ..... did you even check with them....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm A firm believer in karma, and I believe they will be paid back 10 fold. On a side note Strawberry must be a haven for this crap. Some one stole chairs and and extra auger out of the back of our truck one year, from the crowded marina parking lot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry, that sucks!!

Be sure and have him file a police report with the park service or DWR or Sheriff or whoever, he will need to have the serial number of the auger and whatever other info is available. The pawnshop laws changed like two years ago significanlty benefitting the thiefs and the scum that runs pawn shops; you would think that as a pawn shop [email protected]$$ you would start asking questions when one single guy brings you over 100 items over a period of a few months; the pawnshops only have to list the items for 10 days and then it is free sailing for the scum.

Here is a pawnshop known for bending the laws and fencing items (from blogs that I have read on stolen bikes and an article in the Tribune):
http://www.jumpingjackcash.com/
Try this also:
https://www.juststolen.net/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Sorry, that sucks!!
> 
> Be sure and have him file a police report with the park service or DWR or Sheriff or whoever, he will need to have the serial number of the auger and whatever other info is available. The pawnshop laws changed like two years ago significanlty benefitting* the thiefs and the scum that runs pawn shops;* you would think that as a pawn shop [email protected]$$ you would start asking questions when one single guy brings you over 100 items over a period of a few months; the pawnshops only have to list the items for 10 days and then it is free sailing for the scum.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the goods being ripped off !! -#&#*!- -#&#*!-

But....try not to blame the Pawn shop owner's yet...Blame the thief first............IMO Pawnshop owners are no worse that Bankers, Car Dealers, Loan Sharks, Credit card com., etc.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude that sucks big time! You can't seem to trust anyone anymore, at least you will have a whole army of UWN guys looking for a purple tent on the ice. I am super paranoid about getting gear ripped off at camp and fishing stuff taken out of my boat, my wife thinks it is silly but this proves you have to keep an eye on your gear. That is why I lock up my wheelers and my boat at night while camping. I think with the economy being the way it is now things are only going to get worse as well. Karma will come back on them, what goes around sure seems to come around 10 fold.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, that sucks!!
> ...


Isn't that what I just did (blame the thief first, but being an accessory to crime in never asking questions to a guy who sells you hundreds of items is criminal to me; i was not able to find the Trib article about a guy locating his stolen bike on Ebay and turns out that the seller had sold hundreds of items to the same shop in a matter of months); and to put bankers and car dealers in the same boat as pawn shop scum is a joke IMNSHO.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Sorry, that sucks!!
> 
> benefitting the thiefs and *the scum that runs pawn shops*; you would think that as a *pawn shop [email protected]$$* you would start asking questions when one single guy brings you over 100 items


Are you serious, i have over 100 items in my garage a pawn shop would love to purchase... guess that makes me a thief and them scum for taking it...so basically a pawn shop owner should assume anyone bringing large quantities of items in is a thief.. maybe they should just shoot them as well or at least arrest and detain them.... your comment is one of the most ignorant one i have read on this site... :roll:


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW! Hate to see ya join the club, I lost 3 poles 3 reels a cooler full of rainbows, net and 3 coats, and a thermos, while tied up on the bank at the Berry. I only wish I'd uesd the thermos as a pee bucket.. Some people are just WACKED !!! ,, Sorry man


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

That really ticks me off that someone would steal all your stuff like that, but it doesn't surprise me one bit. There is very little HONOR left in the world nowadays. The whole concept of HONOR and INTEGRITY is deemed by many in our society to be old-fashioned and you can't trust anybody anymore. Sorry you had to learn that the hard way. Call it karma if you want but I too believe that eventually these @$$holes will get what's coming to them.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, that sucks!!
> ...


Does that 100 items include 3 poles, 3 reels, a cooler full of rainbows, a net, 3 coats and big purple shed? :rotfl: o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Are you serious, i have over 100 items in my garage a pawn shop would love to purchase... guess that makes me a thief and them scum for taking it...so basically a pawn shop owner should assume anyone bringing large quantities of items in is a thief.. maybe they should just shoot them as well or at least arrest and detain them.... your comment is one of the most ignorant one i have read on this site... :roll:


 Shooting them??!! That is a good display of your line of logic; you may want to change your statement once you read your own! Maybe a more logical response for a pawn broker would be to cooperate with police in shutting the guy down and get him a nice 8x8 home since he is homeless.

Are some of the items in your garage car stereos with broken wire harnesses several $2+k bikes, an IPOD, cd case, cell phone, another car stereo, another IPOD and 20 more IPODS and car stereos, GPS's and any other commonly stolen item? When this pattern forms over two years totaling over 300 items from a HOMELESS guy I would get a little suspicious. If you do not think that it is suspicious; I question if you have any common sense, or I guess I might even go as far as making a direct inflammatory comment and call you *IGNORANT*.

GREAT!! I found the article that I had previously mentioned; read this story; how would you feel being victimized twice? I feel no sympathy for those who are knowingly an accessory of crime; if my statement was deemed ignorant; I can appreciate that as it was a little broad, I was referring specifically to this incident and any pawn broker who would accept items in this manner, and of course the pawn shop brokers benefit even more by buying the stolen items because they can negotiate an even lower price from the thief who is obviously desparate to fence them quickly. Read it and then let's hear your response: http://www.freeridecycles.com/. Do a Google search and see what else this specific Pawn Shop is known for...scary stuff. Having been a victim of a similar crime in the same neighborhood as this guy; it really ticks me off to this day 4 years later -#&#*!- :evil:

Guns and Flies; you may be on to something; that is a lot of stuff in that garage :rotfl:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I stand by my statement, your comment was ignorant... you are generalizing all pawn shop owners as scum based on the stupid actions of one owner and a thief... .... my statement about shooting them was a play on words but apparently you cant recognize sarcasm either.. no surprise 

Your comment was not a little broad at all, it was a grossly inaccurate generalization...


I agree the pawn shop owner, in the case you are referring to, should have reported it to the police and should have known better than to continually accept high priced goods from the same individual. But i don't believe this makes "all pawn shop owners Scum" if thats the case then all fishermen are thief's because someone stole an auger, poles and purple shack.... :roll:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good one Frogger.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

To be honest with you, I'd trust a Pawnshop owner before a banker anyday..!!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good one Frogger.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> To be honest with you, I'd trust a Pawnshop owner before a banker anyday..!!


+1. Apawn shop owner can only dream of being as dirty as a banker is capable of.

I'm with you Huge29, I think that the pawnshop setup is not right. When you run a store that many theifs will turn to for an exchange, you should use more discretion in your dealings. I did not take your comment as an attack on pawnshop owners as indiviuals.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

I think both of you have good points. There is no question that many pawn shops benefit from illegal activity by selling stolen goods, and that there should be some kind of oversight or control over this to discourage burglary and theft of property. But it is also a gross generalization to say that ALL pawn shop owners are "scum", or that everything they sell is stolen. I have pawned items before in my younger, more financially limited years, that were certainly not stolen.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> I'm with you Huge29, I did not take your comment as an attack on pawnshop owners as indiviuals.


How could you not, he said " and the scum that runs pawn shops" :lol:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm with you Huge29, I did not take your comment as an attack on pawnshop owners as indiviuals.
> ...


Some of them are scum. I didn't read anymore into it than that. I think some people just wanted an argument.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Frogger,
If you are simply looking for a fight; keep looking, but I can't ignore such a violation of teh policies of common sense.


FROGGER said:


> "all pawn shop owners Scum"


Your level of maturity is showing through; please let me know where that statement was made and I will certainly recant my statement.



.45 said:


> To be honest with you, I'd trust a Pawnshop owner before a banker anyday..!!


I do not know if that was meant as a personal attack, as I don't know you from the man on the moon, or as just an illogical statement trying to generate a discussion, either way no offense taken. That is hysterical and ironic to think about not trusting a person who is controlled, audited and monitored by state and federal agencies (FDIC, Comptroller of the Currency, FBI, NASD, SEC, Treasury Dept and others...), which stands to lose all business and face millions of dollars in fines and other federal repurcussions by being dishonest. But trusting in a guy who makes his living buying from people who are generally in a tight financial situation and have no general other means of obtaining credit so they go and pawn there only personal posessions to obtain usury exempt (generally 10%/week) lending terms or simply rock bottom sales price to turn around and sell used items at prices as if they were new (or better said taking advantage of people in a bad situation through loopholes in usury laws for one's own gain); if you choose to trust that guy over a banker; more power to you; I simply do not understand the logic, but a good conversation piece. I must ask, what specific experience have you had that would give you that point of view?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

The best way to approach ignorance is with education and support. Attacking someone does nothing but push a person into their stance (Goggle: Cognitive Dissonance). 

If I’m a pawn shop owner and someone takes a shot at pawn shop owners, I say, hey I’m a pawn shop owner and I think I’m a pretty good guy, lets go fishing and lets see if I can convince you too.

Sometime I don’t think through well what I am typing (or saying, see Humor section: think before you speak) and I am truly ignorant on some topics. If I type something bad, and someone says, you ignorant fool, I think wow, what an ignorant fool. But is someone says, hey guns and flies, I’m a pawn owner and I’m a good guy! Or did you mean to say this guns, it sounds a bit offensive, insensitive, rude etc. or guns that was pretty harsh don’t you think? If I receive a reply like this I think: hmm I did come across rude, ugly, or I think: I’m being an ignorant fool, I need to think through that better.

I don’t think Huge is on his way out the door with an AR-15 looking for Pawn Shop owners.

What do you think?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

o-|| o-|| o-||


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

*(())*


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

I just call them how i see them, your statement was and is ignorant.....aside from the fact that you cant seem to remember what you posted ... Read your posts where do you think the quote came from.... since you cannot remember i will post it here for you and even bold it :lol: :roll:



Huge29 said:


> Sorry, that sucks!!
> 
> Be sure and have him file a police report with the park service or DWR or Sheriff or whoever, he will need to have the serial number of the auger and whatever other info is available. The pawnshop laws changed like two years ago significanlty benefitting the thiefs *and the scum that runs pawn shops*; you would think that* as a pawn shop [email protected]$$ *you would start asking questions when one single guy brings you over 100 items over a period of a few months; the pawnshops only have to list the items for 10 days and then it is free sailing for the scum.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes the truth hurts.... 8) but i certainly would not lose any sleep over it... :wink:


----------



## Ulthimar (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, so much drama. What school is this? :?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

This is dangerously close to being moved to the gut pile im sure, sorry the post was hijacked... i hope you get your (friend gets) stuff back.. no one like to have anything stolen from them and it sucks that it happens..  Im done with this.... you want to continue it PM me


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> I just call them how i see them, your statement was and is ignorant.....aside from the fact that you cant seem to remember what you posted ... Read your posts where do you think the quote came from.... since you cannot remember i will post it here for you and even bold it


Therein lies the problem if you call them the way that you see them what you are seeing is equivalent to that of a drunk's vision, you are now unwilling to post it since you misinterpeted/misquoted it, this is my last post of your childish game, although I am interested to learn of .45's thoughts. I did post "the scum that runs pawn shops," which you then posted as "all pawn shop owners Scum" (ignoring the grammar error) if you are not able to discern the difference, this discussion is pointless. I do stand by my statement; these guys (as previously mentioned) charge illegal interest rates on loans (there is some loophole from which payday lender also operate, which allows them to charge around 10%/week) from desparate people and sometimes do deal with items that they must highly suspect to be stolen, which in the link cited above indicated did nothing about. If you are a pawn broker/payday lender, rethink your business model as these loopholes from which you operate are closing nationwide; good luck, maybe it is carma????

Frogger,
I am sure that you are a top notch fellow! If I have offended you, I apologize, but hopefully we are both now wiser. I have enjoyed our discussion; I will now agree to disagree, if you want to continue feel free to send me a PM as I'm sure that it is very boring for others to watch such a childish exchange. Good fishing! Maybe I will take Nibble's advice and take you ice fishing; probably out to Jordanelle on that really thin ice and have you carry the heavy auger---totally kidding!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hugh29...I'm not so sure I was trying to offend you...are you a 'Banker' ? Your own profile says 'Loser'...why would you do that ?

Bankers, Pawnbrokers, Car dealers...*all* work inside a tightly mandated from of rules and regulations set by local, state and / or federal laws..

Because a bank has more rules than most of the other's, does that make them more pure? Do they not own Credit Card Company's that can 'legally' charge high interest rates?

After watching my neighbor get evicted because of hard times and a ton of medical cost for his child, which he lost, the bank was totally heartless. Everything he owned went to the 'pawn' shops....everything !! After paying the enormous fees to pawnshops, he was able to get on his feet again, and retain 'most' of what he could have lost. At least in this case, the pawnbrokers were more willing to work with him than the banks were.

So....in my mind, though the banks have the money and the 'law' behind them, to me, they have no morals....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have always maintained the following professions are full of crooks:


Car Dealers
Insurance Companies
Doctors 
Banks
Attorneys



There are good and bad people in every profession although these seem to attract the sharks. A good thread hijacked by this? Should we all throw a couple of bucks in the hat to help this guy out? I would be willing to.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

***** you frogger*. I just wrote a huge story on the meaning of life and it turned out perfect. But you had to post at the exact same time as me, and mine some how got bumped out. I don't have another 3 hours to explain it all, so sorry folks you'll never find out the true meaning of life.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

AAAHH, sounds like we can now change the subject to something light like religion, politics, terrorism, President Bush, or Birch Creek.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> AAAHH, sounds like we can now change the subject to something light like religion, politics, terrorism, President Bush, or *Deer Creek.[/*quote]
> 
> Hey !!!!!! /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\ /**|**\
> 
> Change that last word.....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks .45, I really did not want to re-visit that topic again, that would be beating a dead horse to mush....


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45,
I am certainly not offended, I am a high school football official (Orvis forgot to mention that title in his list), so the skin is thick, but the other 260 days of the year, I am a banker; I assumed that you did not know that; I could not remember if I had stated that in my profile; no big deal. I can certainly appreciate the hard feelings in a foreclosure, what can I say to that,,, other than a bank is not a charity organization??? dunno At the end of the day, they signed an agreement to pay back the money and for reasons out of their control were unable to fulfill that promise that was secured by the home. Obviously each situation is unique, but to have a bitter feeling towards the bank is possibly unfair; I would think that he would keep current on the home and let the doctors get behind on their bills; they are the real bastards!! :evil: totally kidding. What would be the morally correct thing to do? Lay off an employee based on the losses that the bank sustained or simply allow them to stay in the home even after they had already gone 6 months delinquent (that is the general minimum period at which a foreclosure can occur) and lay off two employees? Banks are certainly not in the business of foreclosing on properties; the poperties are generally liquidated at prices far below market value with astronomical legal costs; it is literally the last resort, most people would be far better off in selling the property themselves at a huge discount and recovering some of their equity.

I would like to hear other people's experiences as to why the negative connotation, sincerely.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad i could contribute, and please P.M me the meaning of life, i promise not to tell anyone. 


:wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

The Meaning of Life
by: Nibble Nuts

Get up in the morning.
Fight traffic.
Bust your ... all day at work.
Fight more traffic.
Finally make it home to pay your taxes.

The end.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> .45,
> I am certainly not offended, I am a high school football official (Orvis forgot to mention that title in his list), so the skin is thick, but the other 260 days of the year, I am a banker; I assumed that you did not know that; I could not remember if I had stated that in my profile; no big deal. I can certainly appreciate the hard feelings in a foreclosure, what can I say to that,,, other than a bank is not a charity organization??? dunno At the end of the day, they signed an agreement to pay back the money and for reasons out of their control were unable to fulfill that promise that was secured by the home. Obviously each situation is unique, but to have a bitter feeling towards the bank is possibly unfair; I would think that he would keep current on the home and let the doctors get behind on their bills; they are the real bastards!! :evil: totally kidding. What would be the morally correct thing to do? Lay off an employee based on the losses that the bank sustained or simply allow them to stay in the home even after they had already gone 6 months delinquent (that is the general minimum period at which a foreclosure can occur) and lay off two employees? * Banks are certainly not in the business of foreclosing on properties; the poperties are generally liquidated at prices far below market value with astronomical legal costs; it is literally the last resort, most people would be far better off in selling the property themselves at a huge discount and recovering some of their equity.*
> 
> I would like to hear other people's experiences as to why the negative connotation, sincerely.


Well....you see? I never really understood that part. I always figured an eviction or foreclosure was something the banks dwelled on. Call it a 'loss', the feds will re-imburse the banks, not the homeowner..
In any case, I'm glad you splainded ( Lucy ) that the way you did..I believe your a honorable person Hugh29....Just a little hard on some friends of mine, the Pawnshop owners... 
It was the Bankers that took all that stuff at Strawberry !!!!!


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> The Meaning of Life
> by: Nibble Nuts
> 
> Get up in the morning.
> ...


lol true true true


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ouch! What a painful learning experience. I don't know how it is up north, but down here the cruelty of society has forced me to put my stuff on full lockdown, especially with my most prized possessions (fishing stuff). It's not that you have to distrust everybody, just know that there is always a "lower class citizen" watching, waiting for his opportunity to strike. The worst is when it's somebody you know, and then you go fishing with them and they pull out all your stuff and tell you they got it somewhere else :?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

All right Chris said it a million times I have no clue how your ice rod, tackle box, chair, and cooler. Ended up in my inventory, you should have watched it when we were at minersville. Just kidding that sucks that this has happened to so many people.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

Just Thought I'd let you know that if you have the serial number off of any of your gear you should report it, I had stuff stolen out of my truck and the officer told me that the pawn shops are now required to register items in this data base along with a description before they can put it on the sales floor and the officers can check it to see if it turn up anywhere, he said most of the pawn shop owners are very cooperative with the authorities, he said that they started the program to help curtail the thieves. Any ways I'll keep my eye out for ya what was the owners name, just so i don't go barging in on some guys ice shack only to find out the owner got it back, I'm all for poetic justice, if i find that sorry sucker that stole the stuff, he gonna have a tuff time getting home on 4 flat tires


----------



## RAM4X (Sep 12, 2007)

Cross-post from BigFishTackle.com..........

There are some instantly noticable characteristics about this shack that I'd be more than willing to share with anyone who sends me a PM. I'm not going to air it in the public so that the thieves can go about making changes to hide them. 

I consider myself to be kind of lucky in that I was invited to go on this trip with him but had relatives in town and couldn't go. I talked to him last night about it, and what disappointed him the most is that the suspects were right across the bay, the whole time. he said there were 5 guys with snowmobiles and a similar shack of their own. So, in our minds it's not just 1 scumbag that took the shack (one person probably couldn't handle it anyways) there were 5 guys and none of them stopped to say "THIS JUST ISN'T RIGHT!" I for one will be searching always for his gear, so if you have a similar shack you may meet me. I'm friendly enough, so don't worry about me attacking you for the color of your shack! 

Nice Hijack! Almost 3 pages of nothing to do with this unfortunate situation. That's got to be a record.


----------



## spikedog (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey "Just a Guy in Utah", I just joined your club of victim's of outdoor thieves this week at Pineview. What make of auger was taken? it might be helpful if the purple ice tent shows up somewhere. I fish most weekends and will keep an eye out as well. Sorry about the loss. Nothing would be better then to see these thieves caught and locked up.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

hey ,just a guy in utah, i was on craigslist and found a add to buy an auger and ice shack violet, [email protected] dont now just checking maybe this might be your stuff.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I hope it is, let me know if you want help kicking his ****ing ass. :evil:


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is the full link....

http://saltlakecity.craigslist.org/spo/551157869.html

Don't mean to be accusing..... but that is quite a coincidence. An auger and an ice shack (possibly same color) for $200 bucks...... sounds like someone might be unloading some "hot" merchandise. I would consider myself lucky if I found either one of those items for $200, let alone both. Lets set up a "sting"!!! :lol:

PS.... nice find Elkbudy!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Be careful..... what the hell, i sound like my dad :shock:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

If by chance it is the same equipment. We should have the whole **** forum show up to pick it up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This guy also wants to meet them. If I was a betting man, which I am, just not very good. I would guess this is your stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

That does look awfully suspicious. Still, I would contact the authorities and not try to confront the guy on your own. Besides avoiding any unpleasant confrontation on your own, it will also give you the best odds of actually getting your stuff back. Good luck!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Let us know if we can help, and if this was your stuff...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

WELL????!!!! I have been checking the news headlines and nothing; any updates?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I sent him a p.m. about a week ago he still hasn't looked at it, I don't think he visits here anymore.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Just go wild west... shoot first, then it is your stuff. :lol: Just kidding of course. Thats amazing how stuff goes missing and then the same items show up for sale later.... why would you even sell it here?? If it is the crook selling it, how ubelievably stupid can you be? :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> I sent him a p.m. about a week ago he still hasn't looked at it, I don't think he visits here anymore.


Probably didn't like seeing his thread get hijacked.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I sent him a p.m. about a week ago he still hasn't looked at it, I don't think he visits here anymore.
> ...


He just doen't realize how cool we really are 8) .

I think most of that post from page 3 on should have been put in the gut pile. The topic of the post could have been preserved and we could have helped him out more effectively.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I left this here because I didn't want the whole thread moved to the gut pile.
That's how we would have to do a move.

One thing that will always happen.
Threads will get hijacked!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will meet up to see if that is his stuff. Have about 4 guys meet up just sitting in their trucks and if it goes bad, we can jump into action.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I sent him a p.m. about a week ago he still hasn't looked at it, I don't think he visits here anymore.


You might try sending him an e-mail instead.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Petersen said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > I sent him a p.m. about a week ago he still hasn't looked at it, I don't think he visits here anymore.
> ...


I did get a reply from teh poster a few days ago and he had sent emails to the guy on craig's list as had I with no response...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Petersen said:
> 
> 
> > fixed blade said:
> ...


Acting suspicious. May take a third party, I will be your huckelberry. Lets act on this.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I will meet up to see if that is his stuff. Have about 4 guys meet up just sitting in their trucks and if it goes bad, we can jump into action.


Why would you need four guys? _(O)_


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Anytime your dealing with a bunch of macho outdoorsmen, things can get volatile. Remember when those game wardens that went into that trapper (Dallas) camp in the Idaho desert several year ago? Man, he lived up the the old ethic "You can take my gun from my cold dead hand." Problem was, he was faster. "You can go hard or you can go easy" they said. He interpreted hard as stiff (dead). You have to be real careful in dealing with many outdoorsmen, who believe the laws don't apply to them. And most of them are packing heat and knives and such. That big talk around the campfire can get into the brains of the wrong people and then watch out!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> > I will meet up to see if that is his stuff. Have about 4 guys meet up just sitting in their trucks and if it goes bad, we can jump into action.
> ...


I will meet by myself. Just thought if there was 4 guys there would be no confrentation. But if that is the route we are going to take, i am your man.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


Just be careful! He has a 10" power auger with which he can attack you with those sharp blades!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > HOGAN said:
> ...


My point exactly HOGAN....I would be more worried about 'one' person with integrety than a handful of 'losers' that have none....comprendo ??


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Too bad to hear about your loss. That sucks. There's not many worse feelings than knowing you just got jacked. 

I am rarely surprised when I hear of stuff getting stolen anymore. You have no idea how many lowlifes there are out in the world (this doesn't exclude outdoorsmen). Just because a jerk enjoys the same hobby of fishing as you do doesn't mean they respect you. Or your gear. Sorry again. 

If I had any extra gear to chip in to your friend's "Prevention Loss" fund I would. But I'm just getting started when it comes to ice fishing I've only got a couple things. This might sound weird coming from someone who has no equipment to donate but maybe there is someone out there who's got some gear floating around their garage that would help this brother get back on track icefishing wise? Seriously.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

dank80: Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> dank80: Welcome to the forum.


+1 you will fit in fine here.


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey just a guy, I got a ice pole and reel for christmas from my bro. He didnt know I allready have two other ice poles, what I'm getting at is this, I will gladly donate it to so your bud can get back on his ice fishing feet again.


----------

